# Slasher for FORDSON 59 POWER MAJOR



## mids0n (Jan 31, 2019)

Hey all, I'm new to the Forum, so let me briefly introduce myself. bought 5 acres about 12 months back and am building a house. House almost done and i thought i'd buy myself a tractor for slashing. Got myself a 59 Fordson power major and it runs like a dream! I need to buy a slasher for this beast but have mixed oppinions. some people have said that the pto's on the fordson majors dont turn very fast so i'd best not get anything over 4ft. But others have said that it's a big machine so i should run a 5 or 6ft slasher. any info or help would be appreciated.

Cheers, here's the beast


----------

